# Kayak Cleaning



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

My Kingfisher gets pretty grubby in the footwell area, it has a textured finish(like orange peel). What is best to clean this area with. I have tried hot soapy water etc, but it nevers gets everything out. Does anyone use a UV protectant on their kayak?

Cheers Geoff


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

umm post a pic deping of the couleer u could mix blech and food couler to do it ((nevr tried just heard of) (i take no resaibly hang on ask a woman there good at that sutff) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Nylon brush, elbow grease.
But really why bother.


----------



## shortie (May 18, 2008)

i use a water pressure cleaner.
and a bit of enbow grease with a scrubbing brush.

Then armourall for uv protenctor


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

shortie said:


> Then armourall for uv protenctor


Not sure that is good advice mate.

Its been discussed before and there were technical reasons why not to [from an authority] which I can't remember.

It was suggested use it once only when you sell the yak....its your call though


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi there

Just move the lumpy bits with a plastic scraper, and the jobs done. Blood stains and fish scales are supposed to be there, and to remove them knocks the crap out of your mojo!

Don't mention it..... glad to be of help!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

andybear said:


> Blood stains and fish scales are supposed to be there, and to remove them knocks the crap out of your mojo!


That's profound - Andy, you are like some sort of Guru!


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

The claim is that the silicon oil in Armourall leaches the "plasticizers" out of the plastic. :shock: 
i think using it every few months to spruce it up a bit is fine and nothing to worry about. using it after every time you take it out could be a problem though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

For really tough scuffs, the best cleaners I have found are citrus and eculypt based cleaners. 'Scuff off'; is the number 1 product for tough stains (but hard to find). Kevin at Hobie Sports introduced me to this stuff, so he's the best person to ask where it comes from.

Armourall seems fine for basic cleaning/uv protection. I've never noticed any issues with it, but I do use it fairly lightly. I'm not using it now though - I use Hobie's UV protectant, which is relatively new, and gives the yaks a good finish, especially on the smooth parts of the hull.

As for the question posed 'why bother?' because if you ever decide to sell, trade in, etc, it'll be worth more if it looks newer. Just cosmetic... but as far as practicality goes, yeah... same same I guess.


----------



## andyfoley (Jul 12, 2008)

mine is covered in squid ink ....... wear it proud like stripes........also answers the question for people "do you actually catch fish in that thing?"


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi All .....cleaning yaks...Ahhhr.....after we got back from our big trip around Australia, and the kayaks looked like crap from getting battered, by bashing up against the bikes & fire wood & caked in Kimberly & other regions dust.
I found the best way to bring them back to the show room shine was with a palm sander, and a fairly gentle sanding disk.
It works a treat, I was gunna dump mine, ( & buy a H*****e) but now I reckon I'll get another couple of trips right round out of it.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## Greywolf (Jun 24, 2008)

All the marks and stains are part of your yaks mojo, where them proudly.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

cummins said:


> (i take no resaibly hang on ask a woman there good at that sutff) ;-) ;-)


i suggest you DONT do this... unless you want to wear your kayak :twisted:


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> cummins said:
> 
> 
> > (i take no resaibly hang on ask a woman there good at that sutff) ;-) ;-)
> ...


LMAO Kerrie :lol:

Al


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd keep the stains they make a kayak look well used. black/red it doesnt realy matter as long as people no you catch something out of it.


----------



## Keggy (Oct 28, 2008)

Hobie has a product called " Hobie Boat Clean " I think it's pretty new to the market. Personaly I have not used it, but you could give it a go !


----------

